# My Albino Red Empress



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Got it from a friend who start breeding these beauty hopefully I will acquire some albino female for him in the near future.

Enjoy


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Colorful, but might be part albino Taiwan Reef.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Possible but he does look like regular red empress. That I kept before.



noki said:


> Colorful, but might be part albino Taiwan Reef.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Pretty fish. Looks short bodied though.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Fogelhund said:


> Pretty fish. Looks short bodied though.


He's a big over weight since I over feed him a little. LOL


----------



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

gorgeous fish, I love him


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful fish!!! Love the colors


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

I'd like to have one for my show tank... where can I get one also ??


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

cichlid_baby said:


> I'd like to have one for my show tank... where can I get one also ??


Thank you for the kind words everyone.

cichlid_baby: my friend got them from a breeder at OCA Extravaganza.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of these line bred/ hybrid/ mutation breeds in general, but I can see that the breeder knows what he/she has been doing. Interesting fish and sure to be a head turner in any tank. :thumb:

Thanks for sharing Tobalman!


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone recalled who it was that was selling the Albino Red Empresses at the OCA Extravaganza ???

If anyone knows or if anyone has any available.. I am interested in getting some for my tank.

Please let me know either by PM or by contacting me at my email [email protected]

Thank You.


----------



## Kinsol (Dec 5, 2006)

have you gotten any fry from your albino red empress would like to get one for my show tank


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Not an albino fan but every now and then I see one that changes me a bit, and this is one of those times. He is awesom!


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I like him better then a standard red empress. :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice looking fish ,I like that,I have 2 red empress males,


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok, I was not able to find an albino female for my albino red empress male so I have to use a regular super red empress female for him, first batch they gave me 6 fry all regular looking red empress with albino gene. They grow up and spawn I have around 25% albino red empress. Now amount these abino red empress I have three males. it is now my breeder after two years of waiting.

Enjoy


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice looking fish. Just a heads up- your signature is messed up.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

metricliman said:


> Nice looking fish. Just a heads up- your signature is messed up.


It's my email address

[email protected]
©2013

LOL


----------



## raydawg (Dec 25, 2012)

that is a very nice look fish great pics!!!!!


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

I know I'm somewhat necroing this thread, but I've been searching for some of these in the STATES and cannot for the life of me find any, let alone any with the split gene. Do you know if he has anymore for sale and would ship of if he plans on coming to the ACA this year in Louisville, KY (which is where I live  )


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not really sure this is considered an established strain. Think someone just breed an Albino Taiwan Reef to a regular Red Empress, and the OP is trying to breed them with Red Empress females to make a strain. Very attractive thou.


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

I dont think these are cross-bred with anything else, I think it was just a rare occurence where he got some random Albino fry and grew them out.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hock said:


> I dont think these are cross-bred with anything else, I think it was just a rare occurence where he got some random Albino fry and grew them out.


The original fish has the face alot like that of a Taiwan Reef and the white in the dorsal in present in a Taiwan Reef not a Red Empress. The albino seems to have sort of a white blaze like a Taiwan Reef.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

noki said:


> The original fish has the face alot like that of a Taiwan Reef and the white in the dorsal in present in a Taiwan Reef not a Red Empress. The albino seems to have sort of a white blaze like a Taiwan Reef.


Just playing devil's advocate here - Keep in mind that the white areas seen in the albino fish (in your examples: the dorsal fin, white blaze, etc) could be any non-red colored pigment in the standard version. That white blaze could actually be blue or green or grey - it's just lacking the pigment gene.


----------



## promoe (Apr 28, 2009)

Kanorin I agree totally BUT im pretty sure that a hybrid... a VERY nice hybrid tho.


----------

